# Birds



## Tatiana (Jul 16, 2013)

I just bought my first, as I named it, " Birdy" device to scary hungry flying creatures away from our juicy first crop. Has anyone have any bad or good experiences with this kind of a technic of a crop protection that you can share with me? Thank you.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 16, 2013)

What kind of bird did you buy?

Never heard of that device. Curious to see what others say.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 16, 2013)

Rubber snakes seem to work for me just got to move them every once in a while. The crows wise up quick usually got to shoot one of them and hang up near the fruit.


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 16, 2013)

It is a device which has different sounds of birds recorded that could be a threat to your local birds . It randomly starts throughout the day in a volume that you choose and can cover a range of 1 acre and up ( depending on a model) . Many vineyards use this technic instead of netting their grapes, but I do not have any experience yet. We just purchased it. Hopefully, someone will share they opinion about this method .


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 16, 2013)

I've used one before it didn't work to well for me. Would startle them at first then they ignore it. Turns out if they don't see the threat they don't pay as much attention.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Home Depot by my house uses them in the garden dept and it does help. Also a Blueberry farm by me uses them all season long. They do not turn it on everyday so the birds get use to it.


----------



## Terry0220 (Jul 16, 2013)

Tatiana said:


> It is a device which has different sounds of birds recorded that could be a threat to your local birds . It randomly starts throughout the day in a volume that you choose and can cover a range of 1 acre and up ( depending on a model) . Many vineyards use this technic instead of netting their grapes, but I do not have any experience yet. We just purchased it. Hopefully, someone will share they opinion about this method .



Used two of these last year for my blueberries, didn't work. And to add insult to injury,,when the batteries went dead and I went to take them down. The birds crapped all over them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess I;m thinking of a much larger unit with multiple speakers over several acres.

http://www.bird-x.com/super-birdxpeller-pro-products-66.php?page_id=104

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=thWKIb31YF0#t=26s


----------



## SeMo-wine (Jul 17, 2013)

We use one. Helps if you move it around every few days. Also we tie paper plates and reflective streamers every so often.the wind will catch them and kind of give a visual for them also. I would say that every little thing helps but I don't think anything will ever be 100%.


----------



## rob (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok, all sorts of stuff out there and sorry but in time they all fail, only way to keep them out is to net


----------



## mikejapan (Jul 18, 2013)

And make sure you use ties to completely close the bottom of the net or they will find a way in. I learned the hard way!


----------



## Tatiana (Jul 20, 2013)

I had the same problem last year. We lost some of our grapes to willy birds. Where do you buy your net? I want to compare to my source . 
I will try our " Birdy " device for a week or so. In the mean time, I need more of that net, many balloons and lots of sparkling things ! 
The war is on ! ))


----------



## mikejapan (Jul 20, 2013)

I got mine through amazon, just enter grape vine netting. I think it's about 20 bucks for a 14 x 45 foot roll.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't use netting because the snakes kept getting caught in it. Can't have my king snakes getting hurt.


----------



## spaniel (Jul 29, 2013)

Rampage4all said:


> I don't use netting because the snakes kept getting caught in it. Can't have my king snakes getting hurt.




I use zip ties to bundle it up under the vines. I have yet to see a Michael Jordan snake which can get up into that!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 29, 2013)

what the heck is a willy bird.


----------



## Fabiola (Aug 2, 2013)

Tatiana said:


> I just bought my first, as I named it, " Birdy" device to scary hungry flying creatures away from our juicy first crop. Has anyone have any bad or good experiences with this kind of a technic of a crop protection that you can share with me? Thank you.



This baby keeps the birds away from my tomatoes...


----------



## salcoco (Aug 3, 2013)

use clothes pins to close the net top and bottom. try www.amigoni.com for alternate source of netting


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 3, 2013)

Used netting last year, but the weeds have taken over this year due to lack of time at the vineyard. Going to try the 'big eye' balloons and reflective streamers. will be putting them up this week and hope to pick next week or so. One key I've read is not to keep this stuff up too long, just before harvest as the birds get used to seeing it.


----------



## UBB (Aug 3, 2013)

sal said:


> use clothes pins to close the net top and bottom. try www.amigoni.com for alternate source of netting



Here is where I sourced mine.

http://www.mdtgrow.com/


----------

